# Custom Applique Letters?



## lawaughn (Jul 5, 2005)

Does anyone know of a company that will do custom applique letters in bulk?
I'm looking for normal lettering with a font that I want to use and then some flashy silver and gold ones.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Stahls, Dalco or Twill USA are good options.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

hi lawaughn, 

are you talking about die-cut letters that come in little plastic packs and you inventory them in a special box ? .... you do the " Old School Style " application where you lay down 1 letters at a time on shirts ?

If so, you will do great with these types of letters in a retail store, customers like to watch.

Just make sure your street retail store is NOT next door to the guy that makes Pizza in his store front..... he will defenetly steel the show.  LOL

btw, Josh provided good resources.


----------



## lawaughn (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanks Josh for the links. They give me a few ideas. 
I'm talking about laying the letting down one by one. 
Cloth material with adhesive backs I guess.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

your sig reads " most important Have Fun "

doing lettering that way.... you will have fun. It's a blast actually, you can arrange the letters in all types of ways, sometimes even the customers lay the letters themselfs how they want, and you just press them down. 

Trust me, when word gets out that you allow customers to arrange the letters them selfs at your retail front...... you will get more business....guaranteed.


----------



## rags16 (Jun 12, 2007)

Do they do custom...like I send them a design anf then they make it and then I can apply it to a hat and give it an embroidered look???


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Try joysa.com,
Mike


----------

